# AMH Level Results?



## millymolly

Hi Everyone, :hi:

I have just returned from the Fertility Clinic and have been given my blood test results but I am a bit confused and struggling to find information.

My FSH is 7.6 and my AMH is 11.4. The nurse said that they are good results given my age (42 years). However, when looking for hormone levels on the internet, it seems to me that my AMH level is low as below 15.

Can anyone advise as to what my level should be at my age?

Thanks!


----------



## CurlySue

I don't even know what AMH is unfortunately.


----------



## millymolly

Hi CurlySue,

AMH stands for Anti Mullerian Hormone. It is similar to FSH and is a fairly new test to see how well the ovaries are working. It is said to determine the quality and quantity of ovarian reserve (eggs remaining in ovaries).


----------



## CurlySue

As you get older it decreases though doesn't it? So, at 42 years old that's probably quite normal. You are lucky in the fact that they will treat you after just six months because you are over 35 so hopefully something will get sorted for you. But, yeah, when you reach the age of 40 they say that your egg reserve is kind of diminishing and the quality is just not so great. Makes it harder to conceive, but not impossible.

They probably say its fine for your age because that's what it is. So, if a 25 year old woman had levels that number it would be a worry but, since you are at the age you are at it's perfectly normal.


----------



## maz

I have just started down regulating for my 1st IVF cycle, and my clinic did an AMH test for me. My result was 12.4. As long as it's between 5 & 15 apparently it's classed as normal. My friend who is having her 1st cycle of ICSI had the AMH test done as well, and her results was 4.8. They were happy enough with her result although her drug protocol is different as they are concerned that if she were on the normal protocol she might over stimulate. 

I don't fully understand the correlation between FSH and AMH. I know that as we get older FSH levels increase, but I'm not sure how AMH levels change - do they go up or down? Also FSH levels are generally measured within 3 days of a new cycle starting, where as AMH can be done at any stage in the cycle.

Not sure if any of that makes sense... but good luck with your treatment.

:hug:


----------



## millymolly

Hi

Thanks for your reply. 

Yes , my understanding is that FSH gets higher as you get older and indicates that your fertility is diminishing so a high result, particularly over 10 isn't good . However, AMH levels should be high if you are fertile so the higher the level, the more fertile you are!

I can only have basic treatment on the NHS such as some blood tests and probably chlomid. I have been seeing a consultant for some months with spotting so have been referred to his Fertilty Clinic as still want to try and have a baby. I have had 2 mc's but they will not investigate those on the NHS until I have had 3. We found some money to see a Consultant privately re: mc's and have had basic tests. 

So much information out there to get our heads around but I just couldn't find out what it should be in correlation to age but I suppose we are all unique so putting statistics aside, that is why some 20 year old's cannot get pregnant but women occasionally have babies in thier forties...here's hoping! 

Good luck with your treatment also!

:hugs:


----------



## maz

After posting on your thread last night, I had a hunt for AMH results and their meanings, but it is quite difficult to find out what the scale is and what they compare the results to. My friend is under the impression that AMH level of 4.8 means that she is likely to hyper stimulate, but the info I found last night says that the lower the reading the less chance of getting good quality eggs during stimulation - so I'm totally confused. Anyhow, I was told that my reading of 12.4 is within normal parameters - 5 to 15 - although I'd like to know if I'm top end of normal or lower end of normal. Your reading sounds good too hun. Would you consider going for private treatment. I'm going private while we wait for our NHS appointment to come round, and my clinic will treat women up to the age of 45.

:hug:


----------



## millymolly

Hi Maz, 

Thanks for the info...unfortunately we cannot afford to go private so we'll do what we can with the NHS. God willing and with the help of 'mother nature' my DH and I hope and pray that we will be third time lucky and eventually have a baby together.

Let me know how you get on with your treatment..you can PM me if you like!

:hug:


----------



## honey08

were these tests done at fertility clinic or will a gp do them / i think they sound fine...for ur age,i know didnt wona say it hun,but uv a nice chance of gettin pg i wud think if not the nurse/gp wud of said so :)


----------



## millymolly

Thanks for your reply!

The tests were done by me Consultant who I have been seeing for spotting/? polyp. I had a hystersocopy but no polyp found which is good news but doesn't explain spotting I have had for 2 years since coming off the pill.

The Consultant I have been seeing for Gynae issues is also a Fertility Consultant and Obstertrician . Although I am 42 and have had 2 mc's , he is doing what he can under the NHS as my DH and I want to keep trying for another year. I am awaiting another internal scan and Hysterosalpingogram (HSG) which puts dye in to uterus and fallopian tubes. He even discusse maybe putting me on chlomid.

Consultant has been honest and says that only way to increase my chances of having a baby is with donor eggs but DH and I do not want to go down that route (and cannot afford IVF anyway). 

We just keep hoping I'm still fertile as each month goes by and we have that :bfp: before I'm too much older... scary though after 2 mc's!

:hugs:


----------



## courts648

I am 27 years old and my doctor told me I have elevated AMH levels at 8.4. She said normal was between 1-6.9 and that with my elevated levels I would likely have difficulty getting pregnant and that it is a precursor to Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome. Does anyone have any insight to this? 

Thanks,
Courtney


----------



## FBbaby

Are you sure it is not FH rather than AMH? You do want your AMH to be high, but your FH to be the same than fsh. If FH is higher than fsh, it can be an indication of pos. 

Thanks for bringing this thread back up, I am deducting that millymolly fell pregnant and gave birth since she posted. Very encouraging!


----------



## jojoD

Hi ladies, I was thinking the same as FBbaby. A normal AMH can be anything between 5 and 15. Mine is 15.8 and is only just outside the normal band. It being high is not an indication of PCOS. As I have no probs at all. 

As FBbaby says you want your AMH to be high since it measures your ovarian reserve. It gives them an indication of how well you will respond to treatment and therefore which protocol to use. I think it is more likely to be your FH too. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## muncho

yep i agree. MY amh is 4.4 which is low. So you AMH for yor age is brilliant!! i notice you are in the uk so the neasurement is the same as mine

I would be really pleased at both your fsh and amh!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm 25 and got an AMH of 21.51

I was classed as satisfactory in that grouping which was between 15.6-28.6 so slap bang in the middle.

I thought I might be higher what with me age and all but all is well so I'm happy about that!

Hope this helps with the banding.


----------



## Kat89

I just got my AMH results which Im a little concerened about at 20 years old my result was 19.03 which is in the low end of satisfactory!

Very low/undetectable = 0.0pmol/L - 2.2 pmlo/L
Low fertility =2.2 pmlo/L - 15.7pmol/L
Satisfactory =15.7 pmol/L - 28.6 pmol/L
Optimal fertility =28.6 pmol/L - 48.5 pmol/L
High level = > 48.5 pmol/L

I got this info from leaflet my consultant gave me. I was hoping for higher than 19.3 given my age :S 

Hope this helps other women.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Kat89 I too got a satisfactory reading (about middle of the range) and was surprised. I'm 25. However I was told that they're not sure how accurate it is on younger women and its really more for the older lady who may need to know about things such as menopause etc. 

I got 21.51 which is similar to you. We've still go plenty in there and its good we're not really high as this can suggest PCSO so I'm glad :)

xxx


----------



## Sparkysgirl82

Yes, I have had the AMH test and my level was 10. I am currently 29 years old and it cause for concern for my FS because for my age it should be MUCH higher. Unfortunately as I am 'obese' IVF clinics won't touch us so we have to try naturally *sigh*


----------



## ABabyforHubby

hi everyone!

i found this online.... hope it helps.

AMH Reference ranges

Interpretation:

AMH levels do not change significantly throughout the menstrual cycle and decrease with age. Healthy women, below 38 years old, with normal follicular 
status at day 3 of the menstrual cycle, have AMH levels of 2.0 &#8211; 6.8 ng/ml (14.28 &#8211; 48.55 pmol/L). High levels are found in patients with PCOD. 

Ovarian Fertility Potential pmol/L ng/mL

Optimal Fertility 28.6 - 48.5 4.0 - 6.8
Satisfactory Fertility 15.7 - 28.6 2.2 - 4.0
Low Fertility 2.2 - 15.7 0.3 - 2.2
Very Low / undetectable 0.0 - 2.2 0.0 - 0.3
High Level > 48.5 >6.8 

AMH levels do not vary with the menstrual cycle and can be measured independently of the day of the menstrual cycle.

AMH can be used for:

1. Evaluating Fertility Potential and ovarian response in IVF &#8211; Serum AMH levels correlate with the number of early antral follicles. This makes is useful for prediciting your ovarian response in an IVF cycle. Women with low AMH levels are more likely to be poor ovarian responders.

2. Measuring Ovarian Aging &#8211; Diminished ovarian reserve, is signaled by reduced baseline serum AMH concentrations. Women with poor ovarian reserve who have entered the oopause have low levels of AMH. However, this is a new test, and is still not easily available. 

AMH versus FSH

The old standard for ovarian reserve testing was the Day 3 FSH level.

However, the FSH level is not as reliable as the AMH level for 3 reasons.

1. The FSH level varies according to the cycle dates

2. It depends upon the estradiol level ( a high estradiol level will artificially suppress a high abnormal FSH level into the normal range)

3. It varies from cycle to cycle, so is not always reliable or dependable

An AMH level is a much better marker for ovarian reserve. It is much more stable than the FSH level and does not vary from cycle to cycle. Even better, it can be measured on any day of the cycle ! This is why most infertility specialists today use AMH to check ovarian reserve, rather than the old FSH level.

One confusing thing about AMH is that there are at least 2 scales out there and innumerable clinic definitions of what is "normal" - it depends on which assay they use and which study! One scale is ng/ml and one is pmol/l. The pmol/l scale runs from 0 to about 48; the ng/ml runs from about 0-10. On the ng/ml scale , less than 2 ng/ml is considered to be low.


----------



## kazzab25

Bumping this'll thread s I found it very useful! 

I have pcos and amh levels of 45.8 not that clued up on amh, does this mean I'll have poor egg quality? My fs states my levels are raised. I'm 26 x


----------



## gemini87

hi kazza i do not know about specific levels but have just been told to have AMH by my consultant. but she says smh if the opposite of fsh. so with fsh the lower the score the better + with AMH the higher the level the more eggs you have not sure what it means if they class it as unusually high but this test is relatively new which is why the nhs doesnt cover the cost of the test + i think there is no formal guidelines regarding what is good or bad results .
sorry i couldnt help more
x


----------



## _Nell

Kazza, your amh level of 45.8 really just confirm you have pcos. 

It doesn't necessarily mean you have poor egg quality, there are lots of factors that determine that ie age and general health. PCOS *can* be linked to poor egg quality though.


----------



## Flipperty

Found this thread really interesting - I am LTTTC number 1 coming up 40 and awaiting my results before going for 2nd try at IVF.... Praying I get a good result. :) xx


----------

